# IE Mac Scrollbalken



## thomthom (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

habe bei einer Seite ein Popup. Mit:


```
<body bgcolor="E7E7DE" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" onload="MM_openBrWindow('Flash/flashcheck.html','flash','','1000','700','true')" scroll="no">
```

habe ich die versucht die Scrollbalken abzuschalten. Funktioniert bei Windows auch. Nur beim Mac zeigen sich unten und rechts ein Streifen. vermutlich die Scollleiste. Weiß jemand wie ich das abstellen kann?

Danke für die Antwort

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kurtparis (26. Oktober 2004)

*Re: IE Mac Scrlollbalken*



			
				thomthom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe bei einer Seite ein Popup. Mit:
> 
> ...



 scroll no ist nicht richtig platziert  und height+width fehlt. Müsste so aussehen:
<body bgcolor="E7E7DE" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" onload="MM_openBrWindow('Flash/flashcheck.html','flash','','scrollbars=no,


----------



## kurtparis (26. Oktober 2004)

*Re: IE Mac Scrlollbalken*

Sorry es fehlte nochwas vom Code
hier nochmals komplett

```
<body bgcolor="E7E7DE" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" onload="MM_openBrWindow('Flash/flashcheck.html','flash','','scrollbars=no,width=400,height=300','true')">
```


----------



## thomthom (26. Oktober 2004)

danke, aber das ist es nicht. Es muß an irendetwas anderem liegen. Ich vermute, dass man den Scrollbalken beim Mac zwar ausschalten, aber der Platz dafür immer noch reserviert wird.

Weiß jemand, wie man den Platzhalter weg bekommt?

Danke 

Grß Thomas


----------



## kurtparis (26. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt keinen Platzhalter.Es kann allerdings sein das das Fenster auf Mac grösser wirkt, weil der Balken oben evtl etwas schmaler ist als auf Windoofs.


----------



## thomthom (26. Oktober 2004)

genau das ist es.

Ich habe jetzt mal den Flashfilm auf Höhe und Breite jeweils 100 % gesetzt und jetzt füllt er das Fenster ganz aus (Sowohl Mac als auch PC). Allerdings ruckelt dann der Film - logischerweise, wil Rechenarbeit dahinter steckt. Werde wohl zwei verschiedene Filme machen müssen, bzw einfacher zwei Fenster - jeweils eins für Mac und eines für PC.

Vielen Dank

Gruß Thomas


----------

